
Raphaël Demo - Cross Browser Vector Graphics - Topic Connections Graph - twampss
http://www.ofbrooklyn.com/sunraylab/blog/2009/Oct/04/raphael_demo__cross_browser_vector_graphics__topic_connections_graph/
======
harpastum
Kinda interesting, but the demo itself is pretty basic.

The official Raphaël site [1] has a whole bunch of awesome demos. Check it out
(scroll down a bit, they're all right there on the home page). The pie chart
[2] is my personal favorite.

[1] <http://www.raphaeljs.com>

[2]<http://raphaeljs.com/pie.html>

~~~
diN0bot
plus, g.raphael.js, a graphing library built on top of raphael, is due out oct
7th according to dmitry, the main developer
<http://github.com/DmitryBaranovskiy/g.raphael>

